# Why is it so hard to contact uber support?



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Trying to get in touch with uber is like almost impossible, I sent them a email a few hours ago and haven't heard anything yet, I notice all these gig apps don't have any type of phone support. I would like to know how long does it usually take for uber support to contact you?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

charmer37 said:


> Trying to get in touch with uber is like almost impossible, I sent them a email a few hours ago and haven't heard anything yet, I notice all these gig apps don't have any type of phone support. I would like to know how long does it usually take for uber support to contact you?


2-3 days is normal. There's an emergency number but that's the number you call when you need uber to come send a lawyer, to pay your E.R. bills or give you a stack of cash so the hospital doesn't throw you out.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

You'll find out soon enough when support does respond back, that the response will be something completely unrelated to your issue. You'll have to keep sending message after message before you finally get one of those foreigners to even remotely understand your problem and you'll still get the run around. This can go on for days even weeks. Don't expect any kind of results any time soon. Just keep hammering them. You'll still be unsatisfied with their decision. Lol

Goober sent most all customer service to foreign countries so they only have to pay these people a few bucks a day. You get what you pay for. 

Good Luck


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

_The responses are random, magic gifts of nonsensical, random fliff fluff_.

They are designed to be comical and frustrating at the same time,

_thus cross wiring your synapsis like a subtle stun gun to your response or alarm system._

If you sit there after reading the response stunned and emotionless, we consider _*that*_ success.

Bonus if we get you to drool as well.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

If they cannot reply with a standard response and have to write something for your specific situation it must get it approved first. So, if the Ops Manager isn't available they cannot respond.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> You'll find out soon enough when support does respond back, that the response will be something completely unrelated to your issue. You'll have to keep sending message after message before you finally get one of those foreigners to even remotely understand your problem and you'll still get the run around. This can go on for days even weeks. Don't expect any kind of results any time soon. Just keep hammering them. You'll still be unsatisfied with their decision. Lol
> 
> Goober sent most all customer service to foreign countries so they only have to pay these people a few bucks a day. You get what you pay for.
> 
> Good Luck


 I realize customer support is lacking big-time, They finally made contact and their answer wasn't even close to the question, I guess you have to keep sending uber a email..Thanks.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They don't care?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> They don't care?


It's not that they don't care... they don't understand what's going on to well enough to care...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Because...they are NOT there to support you


----------



## Magichat (Sep 25, 2016)

I've had numerous people respond to my inquiries and i keep calling them stupid cause no one can answer the question i am asking, they have scripted crap they send you and i told them i was tired of it, you do finally get someone that can answer the question the way it should've been answered in the first place...Just keep sending responses...Send them everything if you have a complaint and keep sending them until you get your answer~!


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm pretty sure they just scan for a keyword in your email and reply with a pre-packaged email about that. 

I actually had to file a complaint on a passenger for being a minor yesterday. I went into that specific trip to initiate it. They replied back asking what trip it was for. I literally filled out the form from that exact trip! They need to start getting sued so that they have to wake up.


----------



## Magichat (Sep 25, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> I'm pretty sure they just scan for a keyword in your email and reply with a pre-packaged email about that.
> 
> I actually had to file a complaint on a passenger for being a minor yesterday. I went into that specific trip to initiate it. They replied back asking what trip it was for. I literally filled out the form from that exact trip! They need to start getting sued so that they have to wake up.


What is considered a minor for UBER i know i read it somewhere but i forgot, i get kids using their parents UBER acct...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Magichat said:


> What is considered a minor for UBER i know i read it somewhere but i forgot, i get kids using their parents UBER acct...


17 or under.

That's actually 2 seperate violations of fubers TOS, 1. letting someone else use your account, 2. being under the age of 18.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Trying to get in touch with uber is like almost impossible, I sent them a email a few hours ago and haven't heard anything yet, I notice all these gig apps don't have any type of phone support. I would like to know how long does it usually take for uber support to contact you?


Because there is 1M drivers complaining about the same crap.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

When have they shown any respect for drivers?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

adopt the attitude that there is no support, and that's the way it is, and life is easier. They'll usually raise a fare if you ask for an adjustment. If you even just gripe about something random under the fare adjustment section, they'll sometimes adjust your fare, or say they checked and the fare is appropriate already. Either way, if you reply by saying "I didn't even write about the fare, why are mentioning the fare", they'll end up raising it, even if they already raised it the first time.

Also remember if you get trip count bonuses, even if you write in to have a rider refunded cuz you started their trip, then ended it instead of canceling because you decided you didn't want to go to their distant, or gridlocked destination, they do deduct the fare from your trip report, and hopefully refund the rider, but you get to keep the trip in your trip count. It's a small victory, but it's something.


----------

